# Sauvegarde iPad 2 > iPad mini : OK?



## hallucinogen_1024 (27 Octobre 2012)

Hello tout le monde,

je compte remplacer mon iPad 2 par un iPad mini et je me posais la question suivante :

une sauvegarde d'iPad 2 peut-elle être installée sur un iPad mini (de même capacité bien sûr)?

Merci d'avance si vous avez un élément de réponse.


----------



## Lauange (27 Octobre 2012)

Hello

Pour moi oui, lors de la première synchro de ton mini.


----------

